# P21dd & p20b9



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*P21DD & p20B9*

The failed DEF tank heater has put the car in reduced power mode, dropping max speed at every 75 miles down to a max of 4mph. The dealer is working on it but these tanks are hard to locate. We'll see how this one goes. These over the top environmental BS controls are killing our cars. https://youtu.be/32IVl4k7Mcw


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

How long did you get on the CEL before it started reducing engine power? 

We have a CEL for the DEF heater - but I don't have the DEF light on, nor any messages stating what you're getting.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MP81 said:


> How long did you get on the CEL before it started reducing engine power?
> 
> We have a CEL for the DEF heater - but I don't have the DEF light on, nor any messages stating what you're getting.


I know myself and one other member (Okie TD if I remember) both switched from CEL-only to limp-mode right around 2000 miles after the CEL first lit. This happened to coincide with the addition of the P20B9 code to the already-existing P21DD.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

The P21DD came on about 300 miles before the P20B9 code came on with the reduced engine power warning. I had reset the P21DD code twice but it came back within 2 starts, so I took it to the Dealer. After they checked it they ordered the tank and heater. A few hours after I brought it home from the dealer the engine went into the reduced power mode and when I checked it, it showed the P20B9 code. The bad thing about the warning is that it's continually flashing the message on the DIC after about 10 seconds from start up making all other information unavailable except mileage, and of corse the remote start will not work with a CEL warning.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And when did the specific DEF light come on in the cluster? We don't have that light yet.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

MP81 said:


> And when did the specific DEF light come on in the cluster? We don't have that light yet.


The DEF light came on after returning from the dealer and the DIC started flashing. Thats when I checked the codes again and had the P20B9 show up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Su8pack1 said:


> The failed DEF tank heater has put the car in reduced power mode, dropping max speed at every 75 miles down to a max of 4mph. The dealer is working on it but these tanks are hard to locate. We'll see how this one goes. These over the top environmental BS controls are killing our cars. https://youtu.be/32IVl4k7Mcw


Hi Su8pack1,

We're sorry to hear about this ongoing concern with your Cruze, and I understand how inconvenient it is to be without your vehicle. However, we're glad to see that your dealership is working on this for you. Please keep us updated on the repair and if you'd like any additional assistance, please send us a private message.

Have a great weekend!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

The dealer just called and they found a tank. Getting it put in Tuesday morning. :yahoo:


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Two new messages about reduced speed. Now getting 3 dings every few minutes to remind you. https://youtu.be/mAnmMp8FN4w https://youtu.be/ZMdbGVr863Y


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I still can't see how that is safe - it's one thing if the car is speed-limited so it doesn't hurt itself (i.e. it gets severe rod knock), but to force a speed-limitation because the government-mandated emissions system is having an issue, that's just not right. 

I mean, what happens if it happens in the middle of a long road trip...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I mean, what happens if it happens in the middle of a long road trip...


That's my concern as well.


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

Had the exact same thing happen to mine! Drove for a month with the CEL light on then after a month this messages came up. Took them 6-7 weeks for them to get the new tank heater for me, then months later I found out my tank was cracked because it was leaking everywhere. Such crap that it takes so long to get us parts!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours displayed the speed limit message two weeks ago, so we parked the car. 

I bought the reservoir (which contains the heater) last weekend, and it should be here today or tomorrow, and I can put it in.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Lets hope engineers designing the second generation cruze CTD read these forums and this issue. Speed reduction on a long trip from home and short supply of parts to fix could be a disaster of a problem. I really think the EPA and all have messed this all up and its a very delicate balance to make something reliable and complainant to these insane emission standards. I at first thought those that were deleting emissions were not being responsible, I can better understand why some are doing it now, even though that doesn't solve all the problems either, but does eliminate some of them.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I had my DEF tank replaced (for the heater issue) at around 50k miles (back in early 2015). I took it in, they ordered the tank and installed it the following weekend as that was the earliest time I could fit into my schedule. It literally took them 3 days to get the tank. I'm shocked at how long some of you are waiting for yours. Is it possible your dealers are not contacting the "right" people at GM? By now you would think there would be ample supply to go around. This car is 3 years old now...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I had my DEF tank replaced (for the heater issue) at around 50k miles (back in early 2015). I took it in, they ordered the tank and installed it the following weekend as that was the earliest time I could fit into my schedule. It literally took them 3 days to get the tank. I'm shocked at how long some of you are waiting for yours. Is it possible your dealers are not contacting the "right" people at GM? By now you would think there would be ample supply to go around. This car is 3 years old now...


There's been at least one part number change from the factory part - so it's a sign that GM has looked at the failed parts returned to them and made design changes - hopefully improvements. So that the service part functions to design intent. 

Along with those part number changes there seems to be some delays from the OEM supplier. 

Keep in mind that there was only an estimated 16-17,000 Gen1 CTD ever built. So it is quite likely that whatever DEF tank parts now coming out of GM are parts that will be used on the 2017 Gen2 CTD.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I was blessed with the P20B9 P21DD code on my 14 diesel. Only 11,000 miles on the car. My father will have the parts tomorrow out of the warehouse in Philadelphia. I brought the car to him this afternoon. Always something with this car, I'm trying to not let it get me down about the car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If you have 11,000 miles, it should be covered under warranty (I'm assuming your dad works at a dealership?).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> If you have 11,000 miles, it should be covered under warranty (I'm assuming your dad works at a dealership?).


Not if purchased May 2013 through August 16, 2013.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Not if purchased May 2013 through August 16, 2013.


True. I forget we got ours late in the 2014 run, in May of 2014.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

My father does work at a dealer, the same one I got the car from. I bought it in May of 2015, plenty of warranty left (if I keep the car long term I am beginning to seriously consider GMPP). 2nd check engine light (first was the H02 sensor), 3rd part needing to be replaced (side zone sensor threw a module fault code). Luckily, each time I brought the car straight to him, he ordered the parts immediately, and fixed it the next day.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's quite the hookup!


----------

